# Celebrities raised by single mothers



## daneuse27

Found this list online of famous people who were raised by single moms! Found it so inspirational. So many I didn't know about. :)

* President Barack Obama (met his father only once)
* Tom Cruise (he and his 3 siblings were raised by his mother)
* Bill Clinton (father died in a car accident 3 months before his birth)
* Bill Cosby
* Michael Phelps
* Demi Moore (father abandoned her before she was born)
* Angelina Jolie
* Julia Roberts (lost her father when she was 10)
* Oprah Winfrey
* Aubrey Hepburn
* Maria Carey
* Matt Damon
* Halle Berry (abandoned by her father when she was 4)
* Jodie Foster (parents separated before she was born)
* Alicia Keys (grew up without her father)
* Al Pacino (grew up in his grandparents' house with his mother)
* Marilyn Monroe (grew up with no father)
* Barbra Streisand (lost her father when she was 2)
* Jack Nicholson (did not know his real father)
* Pierce Brosnan (abandoned by his father before his 1st birthday)
* Jonathan Rhys Meyers (parent separated when he was 3)
* Justin Bieber (his mother was 18 when she had him)
* Ryan Gosling
* Lance Armstrong
* Samuel L Jackson (met his father twice in his life)
* Jay-Z (abandoned by his father)
* John Lennon (grew up with no father)
* Charlize Theron (father was abusive and an alcoholic, mother ended up killing him)
* Shania Twain
* Kanye West
* Mary J. Blige (father left when she was 4)
* Adele (father left when she was 3)


----------



## Dezireey

That's a long list! Its like the Beatles song 'All you need is love' 

mums rule!


----------

